# Insel Stord



## Muddler (7. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
In 10 Tagen geht es auf die Insel Stord. Ich will dort gerne die Seen und Flüsse mit der Fliegen- und Spinnrute "unsicher" machen.

Kennt jemand die Insel oder auch die nähere Umgebung dort?
Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Wie und mit was angelt ihr den so an Norwegischen Seen auf Forellen und Saiblinge? Ganz normal Spinnfischen mit Blinker, Bellyboat, Posenangeln mit Wurm etc. ...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Angelopa (8. August 2007)

*AW: Insel Stord*

Moin Muddler,

ich war vor einigen Jahren in Fitjar auf Stord, hier aber nur auf dem Meer. Ob es überhaupt Flüsse bzw. Seen mit Forellen gibt kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Fakt ist, die Gegend ist hübsch, die Fische gerade um die Lachszuchten, Abstand beachten, sind groß und in beachtlichen Mengen zu fangen. Unsere Artenvielfalt belief sich auf 14 unterschiedliche Exemplaren. Wenn Du die Makrelen findest, bist Du auch im Fisch. Mit der Spinnrute kann man überall Fisch bekommen. Heißer Tipp sind hier die Meerengen zwischen den Inseln. Viel Spaß und großen Fische wünscht Dir
Volker :vik:


----------



## oknel (14. August 2007)

*AW: Insel Stord*

http://www.norgeibilder.no/

schau mal im süden von stord...
sieht doch nach hecht, forelle und co aus


----------

